

Join the open source uBiome GitHub repository for microbiome data and tools - accarmichael
http://www.ubiomeblog.com/invitation-to-join-the-ubiome-github-repository/

======
ahmetbb
Been watching this story rise since the beginning. No comments left, nobody
pays attention, even the title is out of place (what is joinong a repo
anyway??). I think there's some magic behind the points this is getting on HN.
:-)

------
bonobo3000
Has anyone here derived actionable insight from their microbiome data? I
sampled my gut and sure I can see its pretty far off from the average (e.g 51%
Bacteroidetes compared to 22.5% average) but err so what? Google brought up a
few studies related to microbiomes but there doesn't seem to be any real
answer on what a "good" microbiome is, or how deviations from normal are
linked to other diseases, how much is dependent on diet (a lot i would think).

~~~
tridint
To begin with, the reproducibility of your sample is in question -
[https://mrheisenbug.wordpress.com/2014/04/24/dear-
american-g...](https://mrheisenbug.wordpress.com/2014/04/24/dear-american-gut-
ubiome-you-have-some-explaining-to-do/)

The resolution from uBiome data is also 16s, and (likely) too low to yield
good information.

There is no definition of a good microbiome. The research is still in its
infancy. Attempting to 'improve' your microbiome would likely be a mistake.
The upside is that you may have contributed by paying uBiome.

------
chaosfox
I don't think github (or even git) is ideal for raw data storage.

[https://help.github.com/articles/conditions-for-large-
files/](https://help.github.com/articles/conditions-for-large-files/)

~~~
emdagon
Actually, the repo isn't intended to store data whatsoever. It's for
publishing tools (scripts mostly) anybody can use to peek into their own data
(provided by uBiome).

------
r3bl
I really don't see the relevance of this blog post. What's so important about
this story to be shared here?

------
br0_grammar
if they wanted to make microbiome data available they could just share some

